# how to check manual transmission fluid level??? help jetta 95 2.0 4 cyl



## ruggedman20 (Feb 19, 2009)

anyone here knows how to check the transmission fluid level on a jetta that is manual? if you could post pics that would be great. if this post does not go where it should be i am sorry, but i'v been trying to look on the forums.


----------

